# DIRT 3 Windows live Problem



## stawacz (25. Mai 2011)

hallöchen...hab mir gerade dirt 3 gekauft und wollte es nun mal online antesten.jetzt muss ich mich erst mit meinem windows live konto einlogen..gesagt getan,,aber jedes mal kommt (an der stelle wo man seinen key nochmal sieht)passwort oder e-mail falsch  

hab mir jetzt mitlerweile n neues konto gemacht,,aber trotzdem kommt die meldung  

bitte um hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (25. Mai 2011)

Virenscanner oder Firewall vielleicht schuld? Aus versehen Groß/Kleinschreibung nicht beachtet?


----------



## rohan123 (26. Mai 2011)

Un ich kann es nicht offline spielen. Es wird mir immer erklärt, dass dann nichts gespeichert wird. Ich kann Offlineprofile in Live anlegen so viele ich will, es geht nicht. Schön langsam nervt mich dieses Live echt. Ich glaub ich hab jetzt die Schnauze voll von diesen Windows Live Spielen. Schade um Dirt 3.


----------



## rohan123 (27. Mai 2011)

Aber trodem ist Dirt 3 super. Ich hätt eigentlich schreiben sollen: Von Live habe ich die Schnauze voll. Ich glaube nämlich mitterweile, dass es nich tan den spielen selbst, sondern an Live liegt, welche seinfach ein unrundes, und verbocktes Produkt ist. Das man auf der X-Box reibungslos funktionieren, doch die Fehler am PC häufen sich, und sich meist nur durch eine Neuinstallation dieses Clients lösbar. Wie bei einem Freund von mir. Der konnte dann alle Spiele neu von vorne anfangen. Also Microsoft - nachdem ihr bei Win 7 so dolle arbeit geleistet habt, überlegt euch einen Nachfolger, oder ein ordentliches Update.


----------



## Crysisheld (29. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile finde ich DiRT3 ganz OK. Am Anfang haben mich der Farbfilter und die wenigen Rallye Etappen genervt, auch wenn der Umfang wie ich finde nicht so groß wie bei Dirt2 ist.


----------



## eiswerk (25. September 2011)

ivannovirlich schrieb:


> habe ich das Problem auch gehabt, Dirt 3 bin ich letztes mal so geliebt gemacht. finde ich so was.


 
Was willst du uns damit sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crysisheld (25. September 2011)

eiswerk schrieb:


> Was willst du uns damit sagen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Vielleicht hat er nur darauf gehofft, dass ihn das mal jemand fragt - nach über drei Monaten


----------



## MisterSmith (25. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat er nur darauf gehofft, dass ihn das mal jemand fragt - nach über drei Monaten


Dieser User ist ein Spambot, das einzige was "ihn" interessiert sind seine Geschenkideen. 
heise online - Bot registriert sich in mehreren tausend phpBB-Foren


----------

